# Rai si "scusa" dell'intervista alla no-vax Del Bufalo dalla Fialdini



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile modo di "scusarsi" da parte della *Rai*, che ha voluto "discolparsi" a modo suo dell'intervista all'attrice no-vax *Diana Del Bufalo*, la quale ha destato scalpore e polemiche per le sue parole contro il vaccino covid in una diretta instagram di qualche giorno fa.

Nella puntata odierna del programma di Rai 1 "Da Noi A Ruota Libera" condotto da Francesca Fialdini, andato in onda non in diretta ma in differita complice il periodo festivo, è stata ospite proprio l'attrice che ha parlato delle sue nuove uscite cinematografiche. Ma non finisce qui, durante il segmento con protagonista la Del Bufalo, e solo in quel frangente, *è stata più volte mandata la striscia in sovrimpressione "Intervista registrata"* per far capire che l'intervista è stata fatta in un momento antecedente all'episodio che ha mandato su tutte le furie il popolo pro-vax sui social, giornalisti e virologi come Roberto Burioni. Una scelta che è stata oggetto di discussione sul web, in particolare Twitter.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile modo di "scusarsi" da parte della *Rai*, che ha voluto "discolparsi" a modo suo dell'intervista all'attrice no-vax *Diana Del Bufalo*, la quale ha destato scalpore e polemiche per le sue parole contro il vaccino covid in una diretta instagram di qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna del programma di Rai 1 "Da Noi A Ruota Libera" condotto da Francesca Fialdini, andato in onda non in diretta ma in differita complice il periodo festivo, è stata ospite proprio l'attrice che ha parlato delle sue nuove uscite cinematografiche. Ma non finisce qui, durante il segmento con protagonista la Del Bufalo, e solo in quel frangente, *è stata più volte mandata la striscia in sovrimpressione "Intervista registrata"* per far capire che l'intervista è stata fatta in un momento antecedente all'episodio che ha mandato su tutte le furie il popolo pro-vax sui social, giornalisti e virologi come Roberto Burioni. Una scelta che è stata oggetto di discussione sul web, in particolare Twitter.


Ridicoli. Peraltro, la Del Bufalo è una delle protagoniste di una delle fiction Rai di punta (Che Dio Ci Aiuti). Mi auguro che lei li distrugga alla grande.


----------



## princeps (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile modo di "scusarsi" da parte della *Rai*, che ha voluto "discolparsi" a modo suo dell'intervista all'attrice no-vax *Diana Del Bufalo*, la quale ha destato scalpore e polemiche per le sue parole contro il vaccino covid in una diretta instagram di qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna del programma di Rai 1 "Da Noi A Ruota Libera" condotto da Francesca Fialdini, andato in onda non in diretta ma in differita complice il periodo festivo, è stata ospite proprio l'attrice che ha parlato delle sue nuove uscite cinematografiche. Ma non finisce qui, durante il segmento con protagonista la Del Bufalo, e solo in quel frangente, *è stata più volte mandata la striscia in sovrimpressione "Intervista registrata"* per far capire che l'intervista è stata fatta in un momento antecedente all'episodio che ha mandato su tutte le furie il popolo pro-vax sui social, giornalisti e virologi come Roberto Burioni. Una scelta che è stata oggetto di discussione sul web, in particolare Twitter.


Ma la Rai alla quale fanno schifo i "no-vax" e si dissocia da loro , per coerenza , non vorrà nessun canone pagato dai non vaccinati o sbaglio?


----------



## princeps (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ridicoli. Peraltro, la Del Bufalo è una delle protagoniste di una delle fiction Rai di punta (Che Dio Ci Aiuti). *Mi auguro che lei li distrugga alla grande.*


Avverrà il contrario


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> Avverrà il contrario


La Del Bufalo è un personaggio particolare, una che trolleggia tutti E che non sai se ci è o ci fa quando parla. Basti vedere che non ha ancora ritrattato e, durante la diretta se l'è presa con chi continuava a fare domande e la criticava, mentre chiunque altro avrebbe detto scusa.


----------



## Walker (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile modo di "scusarsi" da parte della *Rai*, che ha voluto "discolparsi" a modo suo dell'intervista all'attrice no-vax *Diana Del Bufalo*, la quale ha destato scalpore e polemiche per le sue parole contro il vaccino covid in una diretta instagram di qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna del programma di Rai 1 "Da Noi A Ruota Libera" condotto da Francesca Fialdini, andato in onda non in diretta ma in differita complice il periodo festivo, è stata ospite proprio l'attrice che ha parlato delle sue nuove uscite cinematografiche. Ma non finisce qui, durante il segmento con protagonista la Del Bufalo, e solo in quel frangente, *è stata più volte mandata la striscia in sovrimpressione "Intervista registrata"* per far capire che l'intervista è stata fatta in un momento antecedente all'episodio che ha mandato su tutte le furie il popolo pro-vax sui social, giornalisti e virologi come Roberto Burioni. Una scelta che è stata oggetto di discussione sul web, in particolare Twitter.


Ma sbaglio io o la Del Bufalo non è propriamente no-vax?
Se non vado errato a causa di un piccolo problema cardiologico si è (giustamente) consultata col suo medico che l'ha sconsigliata di sottoporsi alla vaccinazione, il che non mi pare c'entri granché con l'essere no-vax...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile modo di "scusarsi" da parte della *Rai*, che ha voluto "discolparsi" a modo suo dell'intervista all'attrice no-vax *Diana Del Bufalo*, la quale ha destato scalpore e polemiche per le sue parole contro il vaccino covid in una diretta instagram di qualche giorno fa.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna del programma di Rai 1 "Da Noi A Ruota Libera" condotto da Francesca Fialdini, andato in onda non in diretta ma in differita complice il periodo festivo, è stata ospite proprio l'attrice che ha parlato delle sue nuove uscite cinematografiche. Ma non finisce qui, durante il segmento con protagonista la Del Bufalo, e solo in quel frangente, *è stata più volte mandata la striscia in sovrimpressione "Intervista registrata"* per far capire che l'intervista è stata fatta in un momento antecedente all'episodio che ha mandato su tutte le furie il popolo pro-vax sui social, giornalisti e virologi come Roberto Burioni. Una scelta che è stata oggetto di discussione sul web, in particolare Twitter.


Ormai siamo ben oltre il ridicolo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio io o la Del Bufalo non è propriamente no-vax?
> Se non vado errato a causa di un piccolo problema cardiologico si è (giustamente) consultata col suo medico che l'ha sconsigliata di sottoporsi alla vaccinazione, il che non mi pare c'entri granché con l'essere no-vax...



Non sbagli.
Ma è stata comunque giudicata novaxxe dalla nuova Santa Inquisizione pro-vax del web


----------



## princeps (2 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio io o la Del Bufalo non è propriamente no-vax?
> Se non vado errato a causa di un piccolo problema cardiologico si è (giustamente) consultata col suo medico che l'ha sconsigliata di sottoporsi alla vaccinazione, il che non mi pare c'entri granché con l'essere no-vax...


definiscimi "NO VAX" ai giorni nostri:
molta gente che non si è inoculata non è "no vax", i "no vax" sarebbero quelli che non credono in nessun vaccino e che sono contrari a prescindere ad ogni forma di vaccinazione (specialmente per quanto riguarda i bambini)
i veri no vax non saranno prevalenti nel circa 10% della popolazione che non si è vaccinata
c'è chi non si è vaccinato perchè ha delle problematiche di salute che non gli vengono riconosciute come pericolose con l'assunzione del vaccino ma la percezione personale (o di consigli esterni) a torto o ragione gli crea troppa paura o dubbi
c'è chi non si vaccina perchè semplicemente ha paura perchè a qualche conoscente o a qualche persona vicina gli può essere successo qualcosa
c'è chi non si vaccina per una questione etica, di principio, giuridica, politica etc...
c'è chi non si vaccina perchè non vede coerenza comunicativa dal parte dei governi e dei suoi organi
poi per comodità vengono tutti definiti "no vax"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio io o la Del Bufalo non è propriamente no-vax?
> Se non vado errato a causa di un piccolo problema cardiologico si è (giustamente) consultata col suo medico che l'ha sconsigliata di sottoporsi alla vaccinazione, il che non mi pare c'entri granché con l'essere no-vax...


I media tradizionali additano come no-vax tutti coloro che non fanno il vaccino covid e non solo chi è contro tutti i vaccini. E, di conseguenza, io autore del topic mi sono conformato seppur involontariamente. Neanch'io sono d'accordo a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio e giustifico chi è scettico. Anche dalle mie parti ci sono stati casi avversi e morti di "malore improvviso" tra cui persone giovani poco sopra i 30 anni.


----------



## Baba (2 Gennaio 2022)

Parakulaggine livello 10! senza palle, poracci


----------



## Walker (2 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> definiscimi "NO VAX" ai giorni nostri:
> molta gente che non si è inoculata non è "no vax", i "no vax" sarebbero quelli che non credono in nessun vaccino e che sono contrari a prescindere ad ogni forma di vaccinazione (specialmente per quanto riguarda i bambini)
> i veri no vax non saranno prevalenti nel circa 10% della popolazione che non si è vaccinata
> c'è chi non si è vaccinato perchè ha delle problematiche di salute che non gli vengono riconosciute come pericolose con l'assunzione del vaccino ma la percezione personale (o di consigli esterni) a torto o ragione gli crea troppa paura o dubbi
> ...


Non serviva rispondere con un papiro del genere.
Credo che ogni persona di buonsenso possa capire la differenza che passa tra chi è stato sconsigliato dal proprio medico perché portatore di qualche problema e chi non vuole farlo per mille altre ragioni.


----------



## Raryof (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Del Bufalo è un personaggio particolare, una che trolleggia tutti E che non sai se ci è o ci fa quando parla. Basti vedere che non ha ancora ritrattato e, durante la diretta se l'è presa con chi continuava a fare domande e la criticava, mentre chiunque altro avrebbe detto scusa.


Gran gnocca tra l'altro, spero non si rimangi nulla.


----------



## Walker (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sbagli.
> Ma è stata comunque giudicata novaxxe dalla nuova Santa Inquisizione pro-vax del web


Capisco, purtroppo gli ebeti albergano ovunque, se poi l'hanno fatto via social allora siamo a posto...
Come ben sai anche io sono un pro-vax, ma non per questo faccio di ogni erba un fascio...


----------



## Walker (2 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gran gnocca tra l'altro, spero non si rimangi nulla.


Eh sì questa è carina davvero, immagino vorresti essere il suo medico...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Capisco, purtroppo gli ebeti albergano ovunque, se poi l'hanno fatto via social allora siamo a posto...
> Come ben sai anche io sono un pro-vax, ma non per questo faccio di ogni erba un fascio...



Si,conosco le tue posizioni,più volte abbiamo anche discusso avendo 2 pensieri opposti,ma fidati,le discussioni,anche quelle più animate che leggiamo qui dentro,sono nulla in confronto a quelle che si scatenano sui social


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ridicoli. Peraltro, la Del Bufalo è una delle protagoniste di una delle fiction Rai di punta (Che Dio Ci Aiuti). Mi auguro che lei li distrugga alla grande.



Vedrai che questa non lavorerà più


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vedrai che questa non lavorerà più



Proprio al limite, giusto per rimarcare, le offriranno qualche ruolo minore da drogata/battona/terrorista in un film del cavolo.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Gennaio 2022)

Il solito giornale di regime di proprietà del vigile urbano, l'altro giorno riportava la "notizia" delle dichiarazioni dell'attrice sui social ; per screditarla concludeva l'articolo specificando, in un contesto in cui non c'entrava nulla, che si è lasciata con il suo ex dopo una storia di "bugie e tradimenti".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non serviva rispondere con un papiro del genere.
> Credo che ogni persona di buonsenso possa capire la differenza che passa tra chi è stato sconsigliato dal proprio medico perché portatore di qualche problema e chi non vuole farlo per mille altre ragioni.


Non è che ci sia bisogno di essere sconsigliato dal medico, anche perchè spesso i medici tendono a minimizzare anche se hai delle patologie. Se hai una patologia pregressa è giusto che uno che non è convinto non si sottoponga al vaccino perchè mancano dati su persone affette da quella patologia. Anche perchè abbiamo constatato che una volta che si è vaccinati sono cavoli di chi si è sottoposto al vaccino se presenta ripercussioni sulla salute: "Nessuna korelazzione!1!1!"


----------



## Walker (3 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è che ci sia bisogno di essere sconsigliato dal medico, anche perchè spesso i medici tendono a minimizzare anche se hai delle patologie. Se hai una patologia pregressa è giusto che uno che non è convinto non si sottoponga al vaccino perchè mancano dati su persone affette da quella patologia. Anche perchè abbiamo constatato che una volta che si è vaccinati sono cavoli di chi si è sottoposto al vaccino se presenta ripercussioni sulla salute: "Nessuna korelazzione!1!1!"


Bè certo, nell'era di internet e del "fai da te" è normale che molti non abbiano bisogno del consiglio del proprio medico, né in un senso né nell'altro.
Basta un clic su Google od un rapido consulto su Facebook ed è fatto.
Qualcuno di sicuro lo considererà un incapace totale, sapendone più di lui pur avendo in certi casi studiato lettere o architettura, in altri pur essendosi fermati alla terza media.
Qualcun altro inoltre, si sentirà depositario di importanti studi clinici randomizzati in doppio cieco, senza nemmeno sapere di cosa sta parlando.
Non mi riferisco a te in particolare sia chiaro, non conoscendoti.
Magari sei giovane e sano come un pesce, e buon per te ci mancherebbe.
Magari potresti avere anche una buona formazione scientifica, ancora meglio.
Ma un domani, quando prima o poi, come tutti, avrai qualche "disguido" di salute, a chi ti rivolgerai?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

La Del Bufalo la "seguo" da quando cantava "ce l' ho pelosa"

Non è stupida, anzi, ma è fuori ( o ci fa) come un balcone.

Secondo me un po' ci è pure, perchè altrimenti difficile mantenere la sua coerenza in un decennio.

Non è neppure una cattiva ragazza.

Ovviamente quella del consiglio del medico, di non vaccinarsi, scusa o no, non penso abbia alcun fondamento, ad ogni modo affari suoi, forse pero' avrebbe fatto meglio a non "prendere per il culo" il vaccino.

Comunque due botte gliele darei sempre volentieri.


----------



## Walker (3 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Del Bufalo la "seguo" da quando cantava "ce l' ho pelosa"
> 
> Non è stupida, anzi, ma è fuori ( o ci fa) come un balcone.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo la tua ultima frase...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Bè certo, nell'era di internet e del "fai da te" è normale che molti non abbiano bisogno del consiglio del proprio medico, né in un senso né nell'altro.
> Basta un clic su Google od un rapido consulto su Facebook ed è fatto.
> Qualcuno di sicuro lo considererà un incapace totale, sapendone più di lui pur avendo in certi casi studiato lettere o architettura, in altri pur essendosi fermati alla terza media.
> Qualcun altro inoltre, si sentirà depositario di importanti studi clinici randomizzati in doppio cieco, senza nemmeno sapere di cosa sta parlando.
> ...


Beh se permetti se avessi un "disguido" di salute certo mi curerei, discorso diverso è doversi sottoporre a un trattamento sanitario che potrebbe potenzialmente peggiorare le condizioni di salute di una persona con patologia autoimmune quando non ci sono dati sugli effetti di tale vaccino su chi è affetto da tali patologie. Magari uno riesce a tenere sotto controllo questa patologia e col vaccino può esplodere. Del sarcasmo ci faccio poco, visto che si tratta della propria salute.


----------



## Walker (3 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh se permetti se avessi un "disguido" di salute certo mi curerei, discorso diverso è doversi sottoporre a un trattamento sanitario che potrebbe potenzialmente peggiorare le condizioni di salute di una persona con patologia autoimmune quando non ci sono dati sugli effetti di tale vaccino su chi è affetto da tali patologie. Magari uno riesce a tenere sotto controllo questa patologia e col vaccino può esplodere. Del sarcasmo ci faccio poco, visto che si tratta della propria salute.


Anche mia figlia che ha 24 anni ha una patologia autoimmune, di tipo reumatologico, e sia lo specialista che l'ha in cura, sia il nostro medico di famiglia, hanno entrambi consigliato la vaccinazione.
Ha già fatto due dosi, senza alcun problema.
Ogni tanto bisogna anche fidarsi di chi ha studiato, non delle proprie supposizioni.
Poi per me ognuno può fare ciò che vuole, anche presentarsi al Pronto Soccorso con la saturazione a 78 e crisi respiratoria, ma con la lettera dell'avvocato in mano per diffidare i sanitari a curarlo, se non con strampalati protocolli saltati fuori chissà da dove.
E questo, in diversi casi, sta accadendo sul serio.


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Comunque due botte gliele darei sempre volentieri.*


Adoro le citazioni del Dolce Stil Novo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Anche mia figlia che ha 24 anni ha una patologia autoimmune, di tipo reumatologico, e sia lo specialista che l'ha in cura, sia il nostro medico di famiglia, hanno entrambi consigliato la vaccinazione.
> Ha già fatto due dosi, senza alcun problema.
> Ogni tanto bisogna anche fidarsi di chi ha studiato, non delle proprie supposizioni.
> Poi per me ognuno può fare ciò che vuole, anche presentarsi al Pronto Soccorso con la saturazione a 78 e crisi respiratoria, ma con la lettera dell'avvocato in mano per diffidare i sanitari a curarlo, se non con strampalati protocolli saltati fuori chissà da dove.
> Probabilmente, dalle chat di apprendisti stregoni no-vax.


”Senza alcun problema”… senti ma secondo te il problema dovrebbe sorgere all’istante? Ma poi visto che tua figlia è affetta da patologia autoimmune e i vaccini sono così sicuri, i medici per quale motivo non effettuano prescrizioni del vaccino e non si assumono delle responsabilitá? Se è tutto così candido, lindo, trasparente, cristallino non dovrebbero esserci tutti questi problemi di assunzioni di responsabilità sia da parte dei medici che da parte dello stato.


----------



## Walker (4 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> ”Senza alcun problema”… senti ma secondo te il problema dovrebbe sorgere all’istante? Ma poi visto che tua figlia è affetta da patologia autoimmune e i vaccini sono così sicuri, i medici per quale motivo non effettuano prescrizioni del vaccino e non si assumono delle responsabilitá? Se è tutto così candido, lindo, trasparente, cristallino non dovrebbero esserci tutti questi problemi di assunzioni di responsabilità sia da parte dei medici che da parte dello stato.


È solo questione di giorni e poi scatterà di fatto l'obbligo vaccinale.
Non servono impegnative del medico.
Non si tratta di un esame o di una prescrizione personale.
Si chiama vaccinazione di massa, e ne sono state fatte tante nella storia, con risultati incontestabili, che hanno salvato la vita a milioni di persone.
Senza tutte le manfrine e le fisime a cui stiamo assistendo da un paio d'anni a questa parte.
Io spero che tutto questo finisca quanto prima, non se ne può più veramente, specie di affrontare queste discussioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> È solo questione di giorni e poi scatterà di fatto l'obbligo vaccinale.
> Non servono impegnative del medico.
> Non si tratta di un esame o di una prescrizione personale.
> Si chiama vaccinazione di massa, e ne sono state fatte tante nella storia, con risultati incontestabili, che hanno salvato la vita a milioni di persone.
> ...


Perdonami ma è evidente da ciò che affermi che tu ti sia interessato ben poco alla faccenda, accettando più o meno passivamente ciò che ti veniva presentato... Che non sia necessaria una prescrizione è una grandissima baggianata, visto che anzi trattamenti di questo tipo secondo l'unione europea dovrebbero essere soggetti a una prescrizione medica limitativa (RRL). Poi ripeto penso sia abbastanza futile parlarne anche perché mi pare di capire dal tuo atteggiamento che reputi un terrapiattista chi non si fa inoculare questa mer.... di vaccino. Mi scuso per la maleducazione per aver detto vaccino.
Giusto per chiarezza, visto che a me piace parlare documentando ciò che affermo, la commissione europea su indicazione dell'EMA ha stabilito che questi farmaci debbano essere soggetti a prescrizione medica. Nella delibera emanata dalla commissione europea sull'autorizzazione condizionata di questi farmaci, in particolare nell'allegato 2 punto B chiamato "condizioni o limitazioni di fornitura e utilizzo" si scrive esplicitamente medicinale soggetto a prescrizione medica. Si trova tutto su internet, che poi si taccia di questo aspetto per evitare eventuali responsabilità civili di danni da vaccino nei confronti dei medici inoculatori è un altro paio di maniche, ma la prescrizione deve essere fatta.


----------



## Walker (5 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è evidente da ciò che affermi che tu ti sia interessato ben poco alla faccenda, accettando più o meno passivamente ciò che ti veniva presentato... Che non sia necessaria una prescrizione è una grandissima baggianata, visto che anzi trattamenti di questo tipo secondo l'unione europea dovrebbero essere soggetti a una prescrizione medica limitativa (RRL). Poi ripeto penso sia abbastanza futile parlarne anche perché mi pare di capire dal tuo atteggiamento che reputi un terrapiattista chi non si fa inoculare questa mer.... di vaccino. Mi scuso per la maleducazione per aver detto vaccino.
> Giusto per chiarezza, visto che a me piace parlare documentando ciò che affermo, la commissione europea su indicazione dell'EMA ha stabilito che questi farmaci debbano essere soggetti a prescrizione medica. Nella delibera emanata dalla commissione europea sull'autorizzazione condizionata di questi farmaci, in particolare nell'allegato 2 punto B chiamato "condizioni o limitazioni di fornitura e utilizzo" si scrive esplicitamente medicinale soggetto a prescrizione medica. Si trova tutto su internet, che poi si taccia di questo aspetto per evitare eventuali responsabilità civili di danni da vaccino nei confronti dei medici inoculatori è un altro paio di maniche, ma la prescrizione deve essere fatta.


Io ho accettato ciò che mi è stato presentato perché ho ragionato con la mia testa, in base anche a cose che a suo tempo ho studiato.
Che io mi sia interessato poco alla faccenda è solo una tua impressione, del tutto sbagliata.
Dopo aver valutato vari elementi ho ritenuto opportuno farlo.
Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che ritiene giusto, ed io, a differenza tua, non ho, più o meno velatamente, dato dello stupido a chi ha scelto diversamente, pur non approvandone la decisione.
Ciò che scrivi sono solo tue supposizioni.
E già il fatto che denigri questi preparati definendoli elegantemente m... la dice lunga sulle fonti da cui hai tratto certe informazioni.
Tuttavia io, ripeto, non mi permetto di denigrare come fai tu le scelte degli altri.
Se uno se la fa sotto per farsi un vaccino contro un coronavirus e tira fuori un papiro di questioni per giustificare la sua scelta ha tutta la mia comprensione.
Evidentemente, non ha nemmeno l'abc delle basi scientifiche per capire di cosa si sta parlando.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Io ho accettato ciò che mi è stato presentato perché ho ragionato con la mia testa, in base anche a cose che a suo tempo ho studiato.
> Che io mi sia interessato poco alla faccenda è solo una tua impressione, del tutto sbagliata.
> Dopo aver valutato vari elementi ho ritenuto opportuno farlo.
> Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che ritiene giusto, ed io, a differenza tua, non ho, più o meno velatamente, dato dello stupido a chi ha scelto diversamente, pur non approvandone la decisione.
> ...


Da quello che scrivi è più che evidente che tu stia cercando di buttarla in caciara non avendo argomenti per controbattere e sconfini nelle offese personali. Dici che non denigri la scelta degli altri, ma non hai fatto altro nei precedenti post. Parli di "fidarsi di chi ha studiato", ma al tempo stesso dovresti sapere visto che ti professi conoscitore di questi aspetti che qui di rigore scientifico c'è poco o nulla, dal momento che un farmaco deve essere sottoposto a test svariati e le stesse aziende nei loro assessment reports esplicitano che mancano completamente sperimentazioni su soggetti immunocompromessi (pertanto i medici con cui hai parlato ti avranno detto che non è sconsigliata, usando una litote per indorare la pillola). Il farmaco è approvato in via condizionata, la parola stessa presuppone che vi siano delle condizioni per inocularlo e una di queste è che vi sia una prescrizione medica. Non si tratta di farsela sotto, ma di ragionare e scegliere in modo consapevole e convinto, tutelando la propria salute e i propri diritti che non devono essere calpestati da nessuno.


----------



## Walker (5 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Da quello che scrivi è più che evidente che tu stia cercando di buttarla in caciara non avendo argomenti per controbattere e sconfini nelle offese personali. Dici che non denigri la scelta degli altri, ma non hai fatto altro nei precedenti post. Parli di "fidarsi di chi ha studiato", ma al tempo stesso dovresti sapere visto che ti professi conoscitore di questi aspetti che qui di rigore scientifico c'è poco o nulla, dal momento che un farmaco deve essere sottoposto a test svariati e le stesse aziende nei loro assessment reports esplicitano che mancano completamente sperimentazioni su soggetti immunocompromessi (pertanto i medici con cui hai parlato ti avranno detto che non è sconsigliata, usando una litote per indorare la pillola). Il farmaco è approvato in via condizionata, la parola stessa presuppone che vi siano delle condizioni per inocularlo e una di queste è che vi sia una prescrizione medica. Non si tratta di farsela sotto, ma di ragionare e scegliere in modo consapevole e convinto, tutelando la propria salute e i propri diritti che non devono essere calpestati da nessuno.


Ok, abbi pazienza, ma sinceramente non so dove tu veda le "offese personali", e né tantomeno è mia intenzione buttarla in caciara.
Permettimi di dire che un conto è denigrare, un conto è disapprovare.
Anche perché inoltre, le situazioni sono le più disparate, e non si può mai fare di ogni erba un fascio.
Una cosa è che uno dica che non vuole vaccinarsi perché sennò gli iniettano il grafene in modo tale che poi col 5g lo controllano, una cosa ben diversa è che un altro abbia timore per ragioni di tutt'altra natura, come potrebbe essere nel tuo caso.
Resta il fatto, comunque, che il grave e atavico limite di internet, purtroppo, è quello di generare fraintendimenti ed equivoci proprio perché non si può discutere a quattr'occhi, che sarebbe tutta un altra cosa.
Detto ciò, se tu hai delle problematiche particolari che ti portano ad avere diversi dubbi sul fatto dello sottoporti alla vaccinazione hai tutto il mio appoggio, dal momento che parli di immunocompromissione.
Anche un mio collega, con cui ci conosciamo da quasi vent'anni è in questa condizione, abbiamo parlato spesso di questa cosa.
Lui non si è fidato a vaccinarsi, ed io non mi sono mai permesso di criticare la sua scelta.
Adesso è a casa col covid, per fortuna non sta troppo male.
Sono stra d'accordo col concetto del diritto a tutelare la propria salute, ci mancherebbe altro.
Valutando, se possibile, sempre il rapporto tra rischio e beneficio, come per qualunque farmaco venga assunto.
Spero di aver fatto un minimo di chiarezza.
E ti saluto cordialmente.


----------

